# [Q] - Working On An App For Wordpress.com Hosted Blog Site - Need Help/Suggestions



## asimons81 (Jul 30, 2011)

Howdy folks! I've been trying to put together an app that will display RSS feeds from my site, but I've had no luck. I used App Inventor to create what I do have (I don't know much about coding), but I know there are many cosmetic and functionality improvements that can/should be made.

If anyone has some spare time to help it would be appreciated.

Also, let me know if you want to the .apk file for what I already have. I didn't post it because I don't want to break any rules. Thank you all in advance!


----------

